# FinerDetails - Maserati 3200GT



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

A DW reader quick on the uptake contacted me back in December when I started to put the unit together. Seeing how the new unit would enable him to drop off and leave the car with me whilst he was out of the country on Business, he could return, and go home in a Detailed car - if there was room for the smile on his face once he saw how his 10 year old mazzer had come good!

The car was here for a full Swissvax Detail with upgraded wax to Divine wax, and also to have a wheel re-furbished too. The wheel was done last week, and the car Detailed eariler this week.

Washing & Claying:
APC at 10:1 and fine brush
Bright wheels at 5:1, vikan long handled brush and fine brush
Snowfoam. mitt and bucket with grit guard
Swissvax paint rubber clay and lub

Some pics from the washing claying etc:














































next job was to line it up on the ramp, line the jacking points and test the lfit before lifting completely.










then ito the machine work using rotary a blue pad linked to Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro. On the ultra soft Masser paint, this combo worked fantasticly to remove the previously applied Dealer Sealant, clean, restore and gloss the paint back to a fab standard maybe not expected on a 10 year old car.










once Divine had been applied and was curing (great having such a controlled environment where i can apply waxes and leave them for 12 hours to cure through) I continued with other jobs:























































With the exterior coming along nicely it was time to venture into the interior.....










Swissvax Leather cleaner, interior brush
Swissvax detail brush, interior cleaner
Both henry and george vacs




























engine bay all finished










Once the wax had cured through over night it was time to look at the end results




























full pic set here:

http://www.finerdetails.co.uk/photo-gallery/?albumname=maserati&gallery=705

and the car last night sat waiting for collection with the next job just wax curing....



















thank you for reading

Iain


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice Job Iain,

Hows the Internal Wash bay working out?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks fantastic Iain that ramp has to be a god send


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

JPC said:


> Nice Job Iain,
> 
> Hows the Internal Wash bay working out?


you mean being able to wash, clay and dry inside in a purpose designed and built area, its rubbish!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

car and the unit look great Iain, the ramp must save many a sore back & knees. 
Out of interest, what sort of % of cars do you do in the unit compared to mobile these days?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work fella.....

those ramps look handy.... Noticed a few of you pros using them! Bit I hat polishing is lower halfs and sills.... Bloody awkward. WIth a ramp, you can lift it to a hight to suite you and decide if you wanna sit or stand


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> you mean being able to wash, clay and dry inside in a purpose designed and built area, its rubbish!


haha, well yeah. i meant more specifically like drainage, mist from the pressure washer flying around etc?


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a beautiful finish on silver 

The unit and lift look to be working very well :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

JPC said:


> haha, well yeah. i meant more specifically like drainage, mist from the pressure washer flying around etc?


thats why the wash bay was dug out, and drain put in and sloped concrete for all of that. I dont have any mist of spray into the unit. People keep asking this and dont seem to be able to get their heads around the wash bay and that it works perfectly.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Deanoecosse said:


> car and the unit look great Iain, the ramp must save many a sore back & knees.
> Out of interest, what sort of % of cars do you do in the unit compared to mobile these days?


having started in the unit 2 months ago, maybe not long enough to answer that, prob wouldnt share that kind of Business info anyway.


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice to see the unit in action! Been following your build-thread 
The Maserati looks very happy with the treatment you gave it. Absolutely love those rear lights!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> thats why the wash bay was dug out, and drain put in and sloped concrete for all of that. I dont have any mist of spray into the unit. People keep asking this and dont seem to be able to get their heads around the wash bay and that it works perfectly.


Sorry mate, just wanted your opinion on it


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Brilliant little write. Really enjoyed that.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Maserati 3200...

*TALK TO ME*












Great work there


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice Iain, looks stunning. Does well to get a car seat in there too lol.


----------



## Rhys3200 (Dec 9, 2009)

Envy Valeting said:


> Very nice Iain, looks stunning. Does well to get a car seat in there too lol.


Only way I could persuade the wife to let me buy it 

Thanks to Iain for his work in getting the car to look so good.:thumb:


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

looking forward to seeing the new unit on friday , great work


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Can't see any of the pics?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah red crosses for me too.


----------

